# كابتن الطيران لما يهزر



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2011)

*الكابتن في المايكرفون يرحب بالركاب ويقدم لهم النصائح
وفجأة
صرخ مذعورا ً:يا ساتر يا رب؟!
معقوله المصيبة دى .!
ساد صمت في الطائرة بين
الركاب لا حس ولا خبر
ثم سمع صوت الكابتن مرة ثانية وهو يقول :
أنا اسف ياجماعة المضيفة دلقت كباية الشاي وبهدلتلى بنطلوني الأبيض من قدام!
...صاح أحد الركاب  تعالى شوف بنطلوناتنا واللى حصل فيها من قدام ومن ورا هههههههههههه *


----------



## غالى صبحى (22 يونيو 2011)

حبيب هارتى


----------



## باسبوسا (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا يوليوس على النكتة بجد حلوة .


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 يونيو 2011)

ههههههه
روعه ياباشا
اول مره اسمعها
مرسي بجد


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

غالى صبحى قال:


> حبيب هارتى




* شكرا يا غالى على المرور ابتاعك نورت الموضوع *


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ههههههه
> روعه ياباشا
> اول مره اسمعها
> مرسي بجد



*  اى خدمة يا هشام   شكر ا لمرورك يا عسل نورت الموضوع يا سكر *


----------



## انريكي (22 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد تحفة اوي

شكرا لك


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد تحفة اوي
> 
> شكرا لك


* العفو  يااخى الحبيب وشكرا لمرورك نورت الموضوع *

:ura1::ura1:


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

:ura1::ura1::ura1:





باسبوسا قال:


> شكرا يا يوليوس على النكتة بجد حلوة .



*  العفو يا سكر  وربنا يفرحك دائما 
 ويسعدك وشكرا لمرورك الجميل ياباسبوسا*


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا يوليوس


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوه اوى ميرسى كتييييييير يوليوس
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلوه اوى ميرسى كتييييييير يوليوس
> ​



* شكرا لمرورك الجميل  وربنا يفرح قلبك  دائما*


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

*  انا بقد م اعتذار  للكل عضو شاف النكتة وكانت فيها لفظ او كلمة مش تمام  اانا عدلت فيها بمساعدة الاخت روزى  وبقدم اعتذار  الى بنت من بنات الملك  لم اقصد باامانة *


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد تحفة اوي
> 
> شكرا لك



شكرا لمرروك وربنا يبارك فيك ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## كرستينا كركر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه جميله​​*


----------



## هالة الحب (18 سبتمبر 2011)

حلوة كتيرررررررررررررررر


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه
شكرا يوليوس
روعه​


----------



## hanysabry (18 سبتمبر 2011)

> ...صاح أحد الركاب تعالى شوف بنطلوناتنا واللى حصل فيها من قدام ومن ورا هههههههههههه


​​حلوه بجد​​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

hanysabry قال:


> ​​حلوه بجد​​



 شكرا لمرورك يااختى الغاليه


----------



## MAJI (7 ديسمبر 2011)

نكتة رائعة 
مساكين الركاب المرعوبين
شكرا لك
الرب يباركك


----------



## rania79 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه نايس


----------



## femon (9 ديسمبر 2011)

روووووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## عماد شحاته (11 ديسمبر 2011)

روعه ياباشا


----------



## scream man (12 ديسمبر 2011)

hهhهhهhه


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي على النكتة الرائعة*​


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (13 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة جدا بجد الف شكر ضحكتنى فعلاً


----------

